

Unwired Nation, BlueGrind turning online text into audio - augy
http://venturebeat.com/2007/08/01/unwired-nation-bluegrind-turning-online-text-into-audio/
YC News in the car - could be nice!<p>What about a radio station that reads the top stories on digg or reddit?   <p>
======
augy
YC News in the car - could be nice!

What about a radio station that reads the top stories on digg or reddit?

